# Ragazzi 2



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Sta iniziando il mio percorso....


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Luglio 2008)

.... e. visto che ci sono entrato per UdN, entro pure per te...

Sei idiota, banale e sfigata..... 

Addio forum

Da oggi manco vi leggo...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sta iniziando il mio percorso....


Ma 'ndo vai?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sta iniziando il mio percorso....


Quando torni me la prendi un pò di focaccia perfa?


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> .... e. visto che ci sono entrato per UdN, entro pure per te...
> 
> Sei idiota, banale e sfigata.....
> 
> ...


l'importante è lasciarsi bene...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lasciarsi bene...


con rispetto e simpatia 

	
	
		
		
	


	







p.s. chi è UdN?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lasciarsi bene...


...e non doversi mai rimangiare nulla...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lasciarsi bene...


E serbare un buon ricordo.


----------



## ranatan (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'importante è lasciarsi bene...


Mi dovrei fare i cazzi miei...lo so.
ma in effetti anche io trovo un pò di cattivo gusto prendere per i fondelli così qualcuno.
Jesus era solo entrato per rispondere a un post...


----------



## Old adiemus (23 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> .... e. visto che ci sono entrato per UdN, entro pure per te...
> 
> Sei idiota, banale e sfigata.....
> 
> ...


rimarrai per sempre nei nostri cuori
adiemus​


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dovrei fare i cazzi miei...lo so.
> *ma in effetti anche io trovo un pò di cattivo gusto prendere per i fondelli così qualcuno*


 
E, come sai e come sanno TUTTI qui dentro, lo trovo di cattivo gusto pure io. Come trovavo di cattivo gusto come ci si è comportati con Cat. 

E' da ieri che lo ribadisco ma si evita, naturalmente...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dovrei fare i cazzi miei...lo so.
> ma in effetti anche io trovo un pò di cattivo gusto prendere per i fondelli così qualcuno


Hai ragione Rana.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ti garantisco che alla quindicesima vota, ti scappa.


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> .... e. visto che ci sono entrato per UdN, entro pure per te...
> 
> Sei idiota, banale e sfigata.....
> 
> ...


 
un bel chissene ci sta a pennello direi.
vorrei poter dire che è stato un piacere...
non trovo le parole giuste però.. 
meglio le immagini 
at salut


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Sto andando in ferie....

Percorso lungo...ancora un oò di pratiche in ufficio...
e poi imbarco la prole...


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Luglio 2008)

E così, tanto per ricordare a tutti voi chi era JESUS, vi rammento l'ultimo messaggio che ha meritato tanta ironìa.

Ma forse avevo sopravvalutato più di qualcuno.

La mia vita va molto meglio..... Non so se riuscirò ad essere mai sereno fino in fondo, ma va meglio.... Molto meglio....

















*... da pochi giorni ho cominciato il mio percorso di allontanamento dal forum. Ci provo, perchè non sarà facile, ci sono stato bene. Siete stati miei interlocutori veri. 

La mia vita è cambiata, ho recuperato diverse cose, innanzitutto un rapporto con la mia ex. Un rapporto cui ho deciso di dare una nuova chance.

E a questo proposito Jesus deve rimettere i piedi per terra. In questo il forum non mi aiuta, anzi.... Qui dentro c'è dappertutto l'odore (o la puzza, se preferite) della mia disperazione.
Quando entro la sento di nuovo.

Non mi fa bene, e non fa bene al mio tentativo di superare tutto il male passato.

Vi leggo, comunque.....*
*__________________
*


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sto andando in ferie....
> 
> Percorso lungo...ancora un oò di pratiche in ufficio...
> e poi imbarco la prole...


Direzione?

Quanto stai via?


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Ammazza vi scaldate per niente...

Un pò di ironia no eh


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direzione?
> 
> Quanto stai via?


 
 2 settimane in Sicilia e un mozzico in Trentino.
Sono veramente stanca quest'anno!!!


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 2 settimane in Sicilia e un mozzico in Trentino.
> Sono veramente stanca quest'anno!!!


 
la stanchezza si misura da quanto lontano vai in ferie? allora io sono riposatissima


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> .... e. visto che ci sono entrato per UdN, entro pure per te...
> 
> Sei idiota, banale e sfigata.....
> 
> ...


 
Sarebbe il caso.
Vai con Dio, visto che c'hai conoscenze...


----------



## ranatan (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ammazza vi scaldate per niente...
> 
> Un pò di ironia no eh


Più che ironia qui mi sembrava una piena presa per il culo.
Comunque come ho detto non sono fatti miei. Non conosco i pregressi, ho solo espresso la mia opinione perchè mi aveva colpito la cosa


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> la stanchezza si misura da quanto lontano vai in ferie? allora io sono riposatissima


 
E tu dove vai?


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E tu dove vai?


hai mica una domanda di riserva?


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Più che ironia qui mi sembrava una piena presa per il culo.
> Comunque come ho detto non sono fatti miei. Non conosco i pregressi, ho solo espresso la mia opinione perchè mi aveva colpito la cosa


 
Eh già perchè comparire, scomparire, con un nick, e poi un altro..non sarebbe presa per i fondelli?

Comunque ...chi se ne frega.


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh già perchè comparire, scomparire, con un nick, e poi un altro..non sarebbe presa per i fondelli?
> 
> Comunque ...chi se ne frega.


esatto, concordo..
chissene  pure io


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2008)

Che stronzi che siete.


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che stronzi che siete.


sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Luglio 2008)

La faccia di cemento tu parli e non ti sento,
io cambio e chi non cambia resta là


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> La faccia di cemento tu parli e non ti sento,
> io cambio e chi non cambia resta là


non hai digerito la cena?


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> La faccia di cemento tu parli e non ti sento,
> io cambio e chi non cambia resta là


 
Non gioco più..me ne vado...
Bella canzone....


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non hai digerito la cena?


 
la peperonata rimane sempre sullo stomaco se poi di primo c'hai la pasta con le sarde ti vengono pure gli incubbbbi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non gioco più..me ne vado...
> Bella canzone....


ah ecco. non avevo colto.


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

*Comunque*

Che almeno si cambi giochino. Comincia a diventare noioso... uff...

Omologazione a tutti i costi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che almeno si cambi giochino. Comincia a diventare noioso... uff...
> 
> Omologazione a tutti i costi?


quale giochino? quello di prendere per il culo o quello di salutare il forum?


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che almeno si cambi giochino. Comincia a diventare noioso... uff...
> 
> Omologazione a tutti i costi?


 
preferisci ce l'hai oppure giochiamo a vinco io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quale giochino? quello di prendere per il culo o quello di salutare il forum?


Quello di prendere per il culo. E quello di fare gruppo.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Rana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto non si reagisce ad uno scherzo con l'insulto.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Rana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nel tuo caso a me scappa anche molto prima...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2008)

Pero' voi avete fatto la stessa cosa nella 101 con Insonne... brutto stare dall'altra parte eh?


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con rispetto e simpatia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono io stordita


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' voi avete fatto la stessa cosa nella 101 con Insonne... brutto stare dall'altra parte eh?


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' voi avete fatto la stessa cosa nella 101 con Insonne... brutto stare dall'altra parte eh?


Chi?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2008)

Stupidita' e ipocrisia fuse in un tutt'uno...


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Il mio era uno scherzo. Mi pare ovvio.
Non c'erano insulti di alcun tipo, e neanche riferimenti personali...anche perchè io i litiganti manco li conosco.

Se voglio dire qualcosa la dico, se voglio insultare pure. ma sul forum non mi pare che qualcuno abbia mai subito insulti da me...mica sono psicopatica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sono io stordita



ops, beccata anche stavolta


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mio era uno scherzo. Mi pare ovvio.
> Non c'erano insulti di alcun tipo, e neanche riferimenti personali...anche perchè io i litiganti manco li conosco.
> 
> Se voglio dire qualcosa la dico, se voglio insultare pure. ma sul forum non mi pare che qualcuno abbia mai subito insulti da me...*mica sono psicopatica*.


Questo lascialo dire a noi.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il mio era uno scherzo. Mi pare ovvio.
> Non c'erano insulti di alcun tipo, e neanche riferimenti personali...anche perchè io i litiganti manco li conosco.
> 
> Se voglio dire qualcosa la dico, se voglio insultare pure. ma sul forum non mi pare che qualcuno abbia mai subito insulti da me...mica sono psicopatica.


Si capiva perfettamente l'intento.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi se ci son paglioni che prendono fuoco o volerne far un uso strumentale ad ogni costo...fregatene!


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questo lascialo dire a noi.


 
Sei una sfigata. Banale ed ottusa.
Non ti leggo più...pappapero!!!


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

*Ripeto*

e poi chissenefrega.

 Sono dinamiche da forum che ho già visto da altre parti. O stai con noi o sei contro di noi. Con Cat cos'era successo?

E' stupido e controproducente per la crescita di questa comunità virtuale.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei una sfigata. Banale ed ottusa.
> Non ti leggo più...pappapero!!!


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....................


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e poi chissenefrega.
> 
> Sono dinamiche da forum che ho già visto da altre parti. O stai con noi o sei contro di noi. Con Cat cos'era successo?
> 
> E' stupido e controproducente per la crescita di questa comunità virtuale.


bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e poi chissenefrega.
> 
> Sono dinamiche da forum che ho già visto da altre parti. O stai con noi o sei contro di noi. Con Cat cos'era successo?
> 
> E' stupido e controproducente per la crescita di questa comunità virtuale.


 
mK...non ti capisco. Ma parli di Cat che andava mandando pm a tutti, sputtanandone il contenuto? quella che aveva un sacco di problemi, e pare fosse colpa nostra?
Ma non stava nellla 101 a parlare di Kant?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


Gli si son chiuse le stimmate?


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


 
Non mi sono spiegata. Una persona fa innervosire e la si prende in giro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















In gruppo?


Mah ogni tanto mi sento di appartenere a un altro mondo...


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


mi sta andando di traverso la banana!!!


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> mi sta andando di traverso la banana!!!


 
io ho sputato la cocacola ridendo...


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> mi sta andando di traverso la banana!!!


ti avevo detto di morderla


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. Una persona fa innervosire e la si prende in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quale gruppo? Potevate chiamarmi


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


e chiaramente non hai fatto il filmino, VERO????


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. Una persona fa innervosire e la si prende in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo penso anch'io

vedere cat come vittima è decisamente bizzarro


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> mK...non ti capisco. Ma parli di Cat che andava mandando pm a tutti, sputtanandone il contenuto? quella che aveva un sacco di problemi, e pare fosse colpa nostra?
> Ma non stava nellla 101 a *parlare di Kant*?


Mi sono persa la discussione su Kant, che peccato.

PM a tutti? A me no...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ti avevo detto di morderla


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè... cat è riuscita a fare innervosire anche una statua di padre pio...


La mummia di padre Pio, la mummia...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa la discussione su Kant, che peccato.
> 
> PM a tutti? A me no...


 
tranquilla a me nemmeno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata. Una persona fa innervosire e la si prende in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspetta però... se ci pensi la reazione era lecita:

lei pigliava per il culo il gruppo e il gruppo pigliava per il culo lei


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aspetta però... se ci pensi la reazione era lecita:
> 
> lei pigliava per il culo il gruppo e il gruppo pigliava per il culo lei


concordo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli si son chiuse le stimmate?


e ha sbavato come la bambina dell'esorcista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> La mummia di padre Pio, la mummia...


quella è scappata


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> concordo


 
Beh se gliele avete date...mi dispiace di non aver assistito.
E qui non scherzo.


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ha sbavato come la bambina dell'esorcista


 
quello è vomito non è bava.
la bava la fanno le lumache.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah ogni tanto mi sento di appartenere a un altro mondo...


Ma... ma và?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ce ne siamo mai accorti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> mi sta andando di traverso la banana!!!





tatina ha detto:


> io ho sputato la cocacola ridendo...


scusate, vi dispiace pulirmi il monitor?


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aspetta però... se ci pensi la reazione era lecita:
> 
> lei pigliava per il culo il gruppo e il *gruppo *pigliava per il culo lei


Quale gruppo?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Beh se gliele avete date...mi dispiace di non aver assistito.*
> E qui non scherzo.


la fregatura e' che e' tutto e solo virtuale qua...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> quello è vomito non è bava.
> la bava la fanno le lumache.


lo so, non volevo essere troppo dettagliata, è ora di pranzo.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Comunque raga... tra pigliare per il culo e insultare pesantemente o sputtanare il privato altrui ce ne corre eh... 







A casa mia.
Sul pianeta papalla non lo so...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh se gliele avete date...mi dispiace di non aver assistito.
> E qui non scherzo.


 
me ne sono stata alla larga. non ho partecipato.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ha sbavato come la bambina dell'esorcista


La bambina dell'esorcista era molto più simpatica di padre pio...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque raga... tra pigliare per il culo e insultare pesantemente o sputtanare il privato altrui ce ne corre eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e il premio per la più bella battuta di oggi và...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bellissima. l'ho gustata


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque raga... *tra pigliare per il culo e insultare pesantemente o sputtanare il privato altrui* ce ne corre eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' il pigliare per il culo sempre e comunque che trovo irritante. Dopo i 12 anni almeno...  Puzza di conformismo...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La bambina dell'esorcista era molto più simpatica di padre pio...


 
dici?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quale gruppo?


MK, tutto il forum, tolti pochi eletti che risparmiava per grazia ricevuta (o forse per avere qualcuno con cui fare comunella).
In tre mesi non ho mai letto qualcosa, scritto da lei, che non fosse gonfio o di provocazione, o di rancore, o di astio o dui cattiveria alla stato puro (se non tutte le cose assieme).
A me faceva girare le balle solo quando interveniva in ogni post con questa faccina  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e scriveva solo "brava, continua, ti ho segnalato".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La bambina dell'esorcista era molto più simpatica di padre pio...


ma era più incattivita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> dici?


bhè sì dai, quando corre sulle scale piegata al contrario è una simpatica macchietta.


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma era più incattivita.


 
ma dddddddddai?
era posseduta vorrei vedere...


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè sì dai, quando corre sulle scale piegata al contrario è una simpatica macchietta.


 
ehm.. dilapidatemi pure ma io non ho mai visto quel film...


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> MK, tutto il forum, tolti pochi eletti che risparmiava per grazia ricevuta (o forse per avere qualcuno con cui fare comunella).
> In tre mesi non ho mai letto qualcosa, scritto da lei, che non fosse gonfio o di provocazione, o di rancore, o di astio o dui cattiveria alla stato puro (se non tutte le cose assieme).
> A me faceva girare le balle solo quando interveniva in ogni post con questa faccina
> 
> ...


A me facevano girare le palle le pagine e pagine di presa per il culo. Senza argomenti. Senza discutere di nulla. Prendendo spunto da quello che lei diceva.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma dddddddddai?
> era posseduta vorrei vedere...


anche cat  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















che poi l'ha passato alla statua di pare pio. tutto torna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ehm.. dilapidatemi pure ma io non ho mai visto quel film...



te lo passo?


----------



## tatitati (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo passo?


 
solo se adatto ai miei pupi.. solo shaun the sheep a casa mia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me facevano girare le palle le pagine e pagine di presa per il culo. Senza argomenti. Senza discutere di nulla. Prendendo spunto da quello che lei diceva.



MK io non so cosa sia successo prima che io mi iscrivessi. Ma posso dirti quello che ho visto con i miei occhietti. Lei era la prima a fare quello che dici tu. Alla fine un minimo di reazione, quando gli zebedei girano, mi pare legittima.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> me ne sono stata alla larga. non ho partecipato.


perche' non c'eri... forse era uno dei tuoi arrivoderci...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' il pigliare per il culo sempre e comunque che trovo irritante. Dopo i 12 anni almeno... Puzza di conformismo...


Sarà che io la puzza di conformismo la sento pure quando ci si sforza a tutti i costi di sembrare anticonformisti...

E comunque, talvolta, meglio un olezzo di conformismo che un penetrante odore di merda.

Non trovi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> solo se adatto ai miei pupi.. solo shaun the sheep a casa mia...


ai tuoi pupi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  direi di no, a meno che non voglia vederli svegli fino a che compiono 30 anni


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà che io la puzza di conformismo la sento pure quando ci si sforza a tutti i costi di sembrare anticonformisti...
> 
> E comunque, talvolta, meglio un olezzo di conformismo che un penetrante odore di merda.
> 
> Non trovi?


Dipende da come mi gira. Ma andare dietro al gruppo non mi è piaciuto mai... E soprattutto cerco di rispettare le persone, TUTTI QUANTI SIAMO ESSERI UMANI. E chiudo. Che mi sono rotta le palle di fare la pasionaria che tanto non serve a un cazzo...

ps però mica me ne vado


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ehm.. *dilapidatemi* pure ma io non ho mai visto quel film...


Bè... Tatì... pure questa come battuta non è male eh...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ai tuoi pupi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, come no, mica gli attuali so' fessi come te (vabbe' noi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   da piccoli....

magari se sganassano ininterrottamente fino ai 30 a pensa' che quella puttanata t'ha terrorizzato......


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende da come mi gira. Ma andare dietro al gruppo non mi è piaciuto mai... E soprattutto cerco di rispettare le persone, TUTTI QUANTI SIAMO ESSERI UMANI. E chiudo. Che mi sono rotta le palle di fare la pasionaria che tanto non serve a un cazzo...
> 
> ps però mica me ne vado


erano essere umani anche la tipa alla quale ha dato dell'assassina perché aveva abortito o le varie vittime delle cattiverie più assolute.
se conformismo vuol dire buon senso sono una conformista
falla con chi merita la pasionaria


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si, come no, mica gli attuali so' fessi come te (vabbe' noi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io a un bambino non lo farei vedere quel film.

io l'ho visto a 14 anni e guarda come ne porto ancora i segni


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> erano essere umani anche la tipa alla quale ha dato dell'assassina perché aveva abortito o le varie vittime delle cattiverie più assolute.
> se conformismo vuol dire buon senso sono una conformista
> falla con chi merita la pasionaria


 
Adesso non è che devo difendere nessuno, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati e in grado di sopportare il peso delle nostre cazzate (credo). Però non è che con Cat si sia andati leggeri coi commenti eh... Preferisco una cattiveria diretta a una cattiveria subdola, da gattamorta.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Sarà che io la puzza di conformismo la sento pure quando ci si sforza a tutti i costi di sembrare anticonformisti...*
> 
> E comunque, talvolta, meglio un olezzo di conformismo che un penetrante odore di merda.
> 
> Non trovi?


Me le hai rubate... stronza


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Vabbeh...non è che per essere anticonformista devo difendere lo Jack lo Squartatore, ed offrigli asilo politico.

Ma a parte questo...tirare in ballo Cat e le sue ultime avventure nella 101 ( io non sono mai entrata in quella stanza), mi pare come minimo fuori luogo...
io salutavo solo prima di andare in vacanza...se qualcuno ha la coda di paglia, non so che farci.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Adesso non è che devo difendere nessuno, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati e in grado di sopportare il peso delle nostre cazzate (credo). Però non è che con Cat si sia andati leggeri coi commenti eh... Preferisco una cattiveria diretta a una cattiveria subdola, da gattamorta.


ma come no?
mi sa che sbagli. era sempre tra i maroni. leggeva e applaudiva


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io a un bambino non lo farei vedere quel film.
> 
> io l'ho visto a 14 anni e guarda come ne porto ancora i segni



appunto... questi ti spernacchiano in faccia invece...


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vabbeh...non è che per essere anticonformista devo difendere lo Jack lo Squartatore, ed offrigli asilo politico.
> 
> Ma a parte questo...tirare in ballo Cat e le sue ultime avventure nella 101 ( io non sono mai entrata in quella stanza), mi pare come minimo fuori luogo...
> *io salutavo solo prima di andare in vacanza...se qualcuno ha la coda di paglia, non so che farci*.


 
Certo Iris, certo...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende da come mi gira. Ma andare dietro al gruppo non mi è piaciuto mai... E soprattutto cerco di rispettare le persone, TUTTI QUANTI SIAMO ESSERI UMANI. E chiudo. Che mi sono rotta le palle di fare la pasionaria che tanto non serve a un cazzo...
> 
> *ps però mica me ne vado*


punto 1°: infatti. Non te ne vai.

E c'è una bella differenza, cara ragazza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






punto 2°: uuuuuu.... guarda.... sulla faccenda del "gruppo" o mica "gruppo" ci siamo mangiati il cuore molto molto prima che arrivaste voi. (dove per voi intendo gli ex di quel forum là che non mi ricordo come si chiama...).

L'argomento era Chen.
E ti assicuro che in confronto adesso siamo delle mammolette.

Si sono incrinati dei rapporti su chi sosteneva che ci fosse un gruppo e chi no.

In realtà c'erano solo persone che non tolleravano l'assoluta cattiveria di Chen.

Esattamente come dopo ce ne sono state altre che non tolleravano l'assoluta infamità di Cat.

Talvolta son state le stesse, talvolta variavano.

Sono state semplicemente umanissime reazioni a ciò che è il limite di tollerabilità della propria sensibilità personale.

Nessun gruppo.


Se voi vogliamo dirci che risultiamo "livellati"... e vabbè... diciamocelo.

Purchè ci si livelli verso l'alto e non verso il basso.


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se voi vogliamo dirci che risultiamo "livellati"... e vabbè... diciamocelo.
> 
> Purchè ci si livelli *verso l'alto* e non verso il basso.


Su questo non posso che essere d'accordo anch'io. Ma mi piacerebbe maggiore elasticità mentale (in generale, non parlo di te) e soprattutto evitare 'ste prese per il culo infinite... Che non portano a nulla.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma era più incattivita.


...questo è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Approvo. E se significa fare gruppo...bene.
Mi CONFORMO al pensiero di Lupa.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris, buone vacanze!




​


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende da come mi gira. Ma andare dietro al gruppo non mi è piaciuto mai... E soprattutto cerco di rispettare le persone, TUTTI QUANTI SIAMO ESSERI UMANI. E chiudo. Che mi sono rotta le palle di fare la pasionaria che tanto non serve a un cazzo...
> 
> * ps però mica me ne vado*


datti tempo..


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che essere d'accordo anch'io. Ma mi piacerebbe maggiore elasticità mentale (in generale, non parlo di te) e soprattutto evitare 'ste prese per il culo infinite... Che non portano a nulla.


E a me stanno sulle palle le polemiche infinite, di chi saluta, dice addio, poi ritorna per insultare e leggere se si parla di lui...poi sparisce, ritorna, legge se ancora si parla di lui.
Diciamo che questa corrisponde alla definizione di uomo ridicolo, che in realtà crea solo disagi e malumori...hai salutato? Bene Te ne vai ? Bene. Perchè tornare a rompere i maroni? E fatevi una vita privata...ecchepalle!!!
Se mi metto alla berlina, non mi posso lamentare se mi trattano da pagliaccio.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E a me stanno sulle palle le polemiche infinite, di chi saluta, dice addio, poi ritorna per insultare e leggere se si parla di lui...poi sparisce, ritorna, legge se ancora si parla di lui.
> Diciamo che questa corrisponde alla definizione di uomo ridicolo, che in realtà crea solo disagi e malumori...hai salutato? Bene Te ne vai ? Bene. Perchè tornare a rompere i maroni? E fatevi una vita privata...ecchepalle!!!
> Se mi metto alla berlina, non mi posso lamentare se mi trattano da pagliaccio.


... ognuno cerca attenzione a modo SUO.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Approvo. E se significa fare gruppo...bene.
> Mi CONFORMO al pensiero di Lupa.


Ma per carità che ho dovuto sparire per dei mesi che sennò mi davano della capopolo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma non dovevi partire tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: io la Sicilia me la sparo l'anno prossimo.

Sto persino pensando di farmi sposare per sfruttare il congedo a maggio e spararci una Sicilia in fiore!!!


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E a me stanno sulle palle le polemiche infinite, di chi saluta, dice addio, poi ritorna per insultare e leggere se si parla di lui...poi sparisce, ritorna, legge se ancora si parla di lui.
> Diciamo che questa *corrisponde alla definizione di uomo ridicolo, che in realtà crea solo disagi e malumori..*.hai salutato? Bene Te ne vai ? Bene. Perchè tornare a rompere i maroni? E fatevi una vita privata...ecchepalle!!!
> Se mi metto alla berlina, non mi posso lamentare se mi trattano da pagliaccio.


Non mi permetterei mai di fare commenti del genere su persone che NON conosco.

E ci vuole coraggio sai per mettersi alla berlina. E' molto più facile fare quello/a buono/a e bravo/a e poi...

Comunque a me fastidio non dà nessuno. Non mi piace l'atteggiamento del prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E a me stanno sulle palle le polemiche infinite, di chi saluta, dice addio, poi ritorna per insultare e leggere se si parla di lui...poi sparisce, ritorna, legge se ancora si parla di lui.
> Diciamo che questa corrisponde alla definizione di uomo ridicolo, che in realtà crea solo disagi e malumori...hai salutato? Bene Te ne vai ? Bene. Perchè tornare a rompere i maroni? E fatevi una vita privata...ecchepalle!!!
> Se mi metto alla berlina, non mi posso lamentare se mi trattano da pagliaccio.


si' ma siccome sono in tanti che lo fanno ed e' normale, perche' da' dipendenza sta roba, screma il superfluo e valuta solo quello che merita di essere valutato...


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ognuno cerca attenzione a modo SUO.


E ognuno reagisce a modo suo.
Cechi attenzione? perfetto. Tutti la cerchiamo. ma non con l'insulto dopo che te ne sei pure andato...


Io sarò pure fatta male, ma sono così.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

In sostanza Iris.... ma non potevi semplicemente aprire un tred "vado in vacanza"???


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di fare commenti del genere su persone che NON conosco.
> 
> E ci vuole coraggio sai per mettersi alla berlina. E' molto più facile fare quello/a buono/a e bravo/a e poi...
> 
> Comunque a me fastidio non dà nessuno. Non mi piace l'atteggiamento del prendere in giro. Tutto qui.


Io neanche, se non avessi ricevuto insulti. Tu leggi solo quello che ti pare.
Non puoi difendere tutti. Difendere tutti significa non essere dalla parte di nessuno...e mi puzza tanto di conformismo, altro che coraggio.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E ognuno reagisce a modo suo.
> Cechi attenzione? perfetto. Tutti la cerchiamo. ma non con l'insulto dopo che te ne sei pure andato...
> 
> 
> Io sarò pure fatta male, ma sono così.


Ognuno e' norma di se stesso Iris ... e' li la differenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

a me dispiace sempre quando qualcuno si sente preso per il culo ma mi sembra assurdo che neanche nella realtà virtuale  si usi un po' di coerenza. Devo appoggiarlo a iris, mi sa..
e poi qui è come una grande famiglia e si sa: parenti serpenti.
una volta che ti fai una fama qui sei fottuto, non te la stacchi di dosso manco con l'omino acchiappacolori.
Io che sono dolce e tollerante passo come la rompicoglioni..pensate un po'!!


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In sostanza Iris.... ma non potevi semplicemente aprire un tred "vado in vacanza"???


Credo di si.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me dispiace sempre quando qualcuno si sente preso per il culo ma mi sembra assurdo che neanche nella realtà virtuale  si usi un po' di coerenza. Devo appoggiarlo a iris, mi sa..
> e poi qui è come una grande famiglia e si sa: parenti serpenti.
> una volta che ti fai una fama qui sei fottuto, non te la stacchi di dosso manco con l'omino acchiappacolori.
> * Io che sono dolce e tollerante passo come la rompicoglioni..pensate un po'!!*



E' un mondo infame!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me dispiace sempre quando qualcuno si sente preso per il culo ma mi sembra assurdo che neanche nella realtà virtuale  si usi un po' di coerenza. Devo appoggiarlo a iris, mi sa..
> e poi *qui è come una grande famiglia* e si sa: parenti serpenti.
> una volta che ti fai una fama qui sei fottuto, non te la stacchi di dosso manco con l'omino acchiappacolori.
> Io che sono dolce e tollerante passo come la rompicoglioni..pensate un po'!!


ecco brava...qui c'e' la ciccia del discorso...

senti un po' famigghia.... che ce lassi in eredita', nell'eventuo???


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma per carità che ho dovuto sparire per dei mesi che sennò mi davano della capopolo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitti tutti...ora si parla di cose serie..questa mi si sposa...!!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco brava...qui c'e' la ciccia del discorso...
> 
> senti un po' famigghia.... che ce lassi in eredita', nell'eventuo???


Brutta canaglia!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco brava...qui c'e' la ciccia del discorso...
> 
> senti un po' famigghia.... che ce lassi in eredita', nell'eventuo???


un mutuo e tre rate della macchina


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un mutuo e tre rate della macchina


x la macchinina passo, la casa almeno e' gia' ristrutturata???

ed il mutuo...variabile o fesso?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> x la macchinina passo, la casa almeno e' gia' ristrutturata???
> 
> ed il mutuo...variabile o fesso?


fessissimo


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fessissimo


allora per me va bene...percio' tu mo' sai cosa fare...

non deluderci...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> allora per me va bene...percio' tu mo' sai cosa fare...
> 
> non deluderci...


il vaffanculo lo vuoi incartato o così??


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

baciatemi il culo tutti


----------



## Iris (23 Luglio 2008)

Ma per favore..ritorniamo in noi... 


Un caro saluto a tutti!!!!!

Pure ai cloni e ai nick pentiti....


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

eh no iris.
ormai il danno è fatto


----------



## La Lupa (23 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma per favore..ritorniamo in noi...
> 
> 
> Un caro saluto a tutti!!!!!
> ...


Buona vacanza cara.

Spassatevela a dovere!

A presto!


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*

Mi sono persa la notizia o hanno istituito il Nobel per l'ironia e tu sei in lizza??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che essere d'accordo anch'io. Ma mi piacerebbe maggiore elasticità mentale (in generale, non parlo di te) e soprattutto evitare 'ste prese per il culo infinite... Che non portano a nulla.


ma l'infamità dove la lasci?
dio quanto amo essere stronza.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sono persa la notizia o hanno istituito il Nobel per l'ironia e tu sei in lizza???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo, sono gia' al ballottaggio per un'altra disciplina poco disciplinata pero'... ve faro' sape'...


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bè... Tatì... pure questa come battuta non è male eh...


 
sono autoironica


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io a un bambino non lo farei vedere quel film.
> 
> io l'ho visto a 14 anni e guarda come ne porto ancora i segni


 
non ho visto nemmeno 9 settimane e mezza...


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Adesso non è che devo difendere nessuno, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati e in grado di sopportare il peso delle nostre cazzate (credo). Però non è che con Cat si sia andati leggeri coi commenti eh... Preferisco una cattiveria diretta a una cattiveria subdola, da gattamorta.


'a mò.. non dire cazzate.. lei faceva la melliflua in pvt per sputtanarti in chiaro. nemmeno con te ci è andata leggera. non venirmi a dire che cat non è cattiva. magari non lo è ma ci è andata molto ma molto vicino alla cattiveria. poi che ciascuno si comporti come crede. però si prenda anche la responsabilità delle sue azioni. mai nessuno l'ha sputtanta in chiaro dicendo in giro le sue di confidenze. se vuoi essere trattato da persona ti devi comportare come tale. altrimenti il gruppo come lo chiami tu altroché incazzarsi!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> 'a mò.. non dire cazzate.. lei faceva la melliflua in pvt per sputtanarti in chiaro. nemmeno con te ci è andata leggera. non venirmi a dire che cat non è cattiva. magari non lo è ma ci è andata molto ma molto vicino alla cattiveria. poi che ciascuno si comporti come crede. però si prenda anche la responsabilità delle sue azioni. mai nessuno l'ha sputtanta in chiaro dicendo in giro le sue di confidenze. se vuoi essere trattato da persona ti devi comportare come tale. altrimenti il gruppo come lo chiami tu altroché incazzarsi!!!


 
Chapeau...!
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> 'a mò.. non dire cazzate.. lei faceva la melliflua in pvt per sputtanarti in chiaro. nemmeno con te ci è andata leggera. non venirmi a dire che cat non è cattiva. magari non lo è ma ci è andata molto ma molto vicino alla cattiveria. poi che ciascuno si comporti come crede. però si prenda anche la responsabilità delle sue azioni. mai nessuno l'ha sputtanta in chiaro dicendo in giro le sue di confidenze. se vuoi essere trattato da persona ti devi comportare come tale. *altrimenti il gruppo come lo chiami tu altroché incazzarsi*!!!


Cito da Bauman "... ovunque regnino l'ostilità e il sospetto reciproci, l'unico modo per arrivare o tornare alla solidarietà comunitaria, a un habitat sicuro (perché solidale), è scegliere un nemico comune e unire le forze in un atto di atrocità collettiva diretto contro un bersaglio comune....

Quello che la comunità non sopporterà a cuor leggero sono le persone che rifiutano di unirsi alla caccia, le persone che con il loro rifiuto instillano il dubbio sulla giustezza dell'atto."


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cito da Bauman "... ovunque regnino l'ostilità e il sospetto reciproci, l'unico modo per arrivare o tornare alla solidarietà comunitaria, a un habitat sicuro (perché solidale), è scegliere un nemico comune e unire le forze in un atto di atrocità collettiva diretto contro un bersaglio comune....
> 
> Quello che la comunità non sopporterà a cuor leggero sono le persone che rifiutano di unirsi alla caccia, le persone che con il loro rifiuto instillano il dubbio sulla giustezza dell'atto."


sì si' ma come mai quando in 101 vi siete buttati tutti su insonne non hai tirato fuori nessuna citazione??


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì si' ma come mai quando in 101 vi siete buttati tutti su insonne non hai tirato fuori nessuna citazione??


bon, però dai, insonne in 101 se l'è proprio cercata, quando è arrivato con quel link sulla casa per sputtanare cen...


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bon, però dai, insonne in 101 se l'è proprio cercata, quando è arrivato con quel link sulla casa per sputtanare cen...


no anna, chen riportava i suoi post da altri forum e tutti a prenderlo pesantemente per il culo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bon, però dai, insonne in 101 se l'è proprio cercata, quando è arrivato con quel link sulla casa per sputtanare cen...


questione di punti di vista.
Mi sembra che anche cat se le sia sempre cercata (e trovate)
sempre il solito discorso anna: chi scrive pubblicamente si becca le reazioni


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no anna, chen riportava i suoi post da altri forum e tutti a prenderlo pesantemente per il culo.


io mi sono fatta due risate nell'occasione del link sulla casa ma non ricordo di averlo preso per il culo su altre cose.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questione di punti di vista.
> Mi sembra che anche cat se le sia sempre cercata (e trovate)
> sempre il solito discorso anna: chi scrive pubblicamente si becca le reazioni


appunto, è sempre il solito discorso.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì si' ma come mai quando in 101 *vi siete buttati tutti su insonne* non hai tirato fuori nessuna citazione??


Tutti un cazzo...


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti un cazzo...


quella volta lì tu non c'eri
e non c'era neanche il sedile di dietro


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

la differenza che salta agli occhi è che,
mentre nel resto del forum vige una forma critica nei confronti di coloro i quali esagerano....nella 101 raramente si critica il soggetto della "propria fazione".... giusto anna contrappone una leggera e democratica opposizione


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quella volta lì tu non c'eri
> e non c'era neanche il sedile di dietro


Era per precisare che dire "nella 101 tutti..." è sbagliato...a me insonne stava simpatico, anche se scriveva minchiate tremende!


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza che salta agli occhi è che,
> mentre nel resto del forum vige una forma critica nei confronti di coloro i quali esagerano....nella 101 raramente si critica il soggetto della "propria fazione".... giusto anna oppone una leggera e democratica opposizione


anche a te ti hanno sbatacchiata per bene..
povera carampana mia cara


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

il ruolo di vittima non mi sta certo addosso.
e poi mi sono divertita


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza che salta agli occhi è che,
> mentre nel resto del forum vige una forma critica nei confronti di coloro i quali esagerano....*nella 101 raramente si critica il soggetto della "propria fazione"....* giusto anna contrappone una leggera e democratica opposizione


Non è assolutamente così. Anche se forse è comodo crederlo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente così. Anche se forse è comodo crederlo.


comodo perché?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza che salta agli occhi è che,
> mentre nel resto del forum vige una forma critica nei confronti di coloro i quali esagerano....nella 101* raramente si critica il soggetto della "propria fazione"*.... giusto anna contrappone una leggera e democratica opposizione


Anche nel resto del forum... vale in ogni comunità umana. 
Dai, non fare la pura... non sei credibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza che salta agli occhi è che,
> mentre nel resto del forum vige una forma critica nei confronti di coloro i quali esagerano....nella 101 raramente si critica il soggetto della "propria fazione".... giusto anna contrappone una leggera e democratica opposizione


perché nel resto del forum usano le frecciatine al curaro... ed allora sembrano tutti più moderati.
inoltre non vedo tutta questa differenza nel prendere posizione contro chi esagera.cambiano forse i toni ma solo quelli.


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo perché?


Ripeto "... Quello che la comunità non sopporterà a cuor leggero sono *le persone che rifiutano di unirsi alla caccia*, le persone che con il loro rifiuto instillano il dubbio sulla giustezza dell'atto.."

Da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché nel resto del forum usano le frecciatine al curaro... ed allora sembrano tutti più moderati.
> inoltre non vedo tutta questa differenza nel prendere posizione contro chi esagera.cambiano forse i toni ma solo quelli.


perchè invece con insonne cos'era? curaro light??
dai anna...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche nel resto del forum... vale in ogni comunità umana.
> Dai, non fare la pura... non sei credibile.


infatti ribadisco che non sono né pura né vittima.
sicuramente sono indipendente e non faccio parte di nessun branco


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè invece con insonne cos'era? curaro light??
> dai anna...


no, no. insonne è stato brutalizzato mica poco.
però vedi in 101 non si fanno sconti. più o meno tutti sono passati attraverso le forche 

	
	
		
		
	


	




d'altronde.. ci scrive solo chi non ha nulla da perdere... cosa vuoi pretendere...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ribadisco che non sono né pura né vittima.
> sicuramente sono indipendente e non faccio parte di nessun branco


Te ne do atto.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè invece con insonne cos'era? curaro light??
> dai anna...


Insonne è stato preso ben bene per il culo anche fuori dalla 101...remember?


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no. insonne è stato brutalizzato mica poco.
> però vedi in 101 non si fanno sconti. più o meno tutti sono passati attraverso le forche
> 
> 
> ...


e allora dov'è il problema?
dimentichi però che insonne *non aveva* scritto nella 101 ma sono stati riportati i suoi post e poi preso per il culo.
e qui ti lamenti per qualche frecciatina al curaro??
è questo che mi fa incazzare.
due pesi, due misure.
prendiamoci tutti le nostre bastonate sui denti senza troppe menate o buonismi...con lei no con lui si....


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insonne è stato preso ben bene per il culo anche fuori dalla 101...remember?


anche di più... per questo parlavo di frecciatine al curaro.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e allora dov'è il problema?
> dimentichi però che insonne *non aveva* scritto nella 101 ma sono stati riportati i suoi post e poi preso per il culo.
> e qui ti lamenti per qualche frecciatina al curaro??
> è questo che mi fa incazzare.
> ...


senti.. adesso non ci ho punto voglia di tirare fuori vecchi 3d di insonne in cui lui da solo si era messo nella condizione di venir preso per il culo..
tutto questo avveniva in confessionale e ti posso assicurare che lo hanno preso per il culo in tanti.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche di più... per questo parlavo di frecciatine al curaro.


Io ricordo interventi fuori della 101 massacranti... prese per il culo cosmiche. Che poi se le meritasse o meno, è un altro discorso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che poi dico...la 101 è abitata normalmente anche da chi spesso ne parla male...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

francamente di insonne me ne importa un fico secco.
quello che a me infastidisce e che quando chen o cat danno della vecchia a marì (tanto per fare un esempio) nessuno parla .
emmekappa ...come mai in questi casi non  dici nulla?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti.. adesso non ci ho punto voglia di tirare fuori vecchi 3d di insonne in cui lui da solo si era messo nella condizione di venir preso per il culo..
> tutto questo avveniva in confessionale* e ti posso assicurare che lo hanno preso per il culo in tanti*.


Glielo hanno dipinto... solo che nella 101 qualcuno (vedi Chen) è stato meno fine


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti.. adesso non ci ho punto voglia di tirare fuori vecchi 3d di insonne in cui lui da solo si era messo nella condizione di venir preso per il culo..
> tutto questo avveniva in confessionale e ti posso assicurare che lo hanno preso per il culo in tanti.


io sono d'accordissimo che quello che scrivo può essere motivo di critiche o prese per il culo, e siamo tutti grandi e vaccinati.
però riportare in altre sedi i post e prendere per il culo mi sembra da sfigati oltrechè da poveretti.


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> francamente di insonne me ne importa un fico secco.
> quello che a me infastidisce e che quando chen o cat danno della vecchia a marì (tanto per fare un esempio) nessuno parla .
> *emmekappa ...come mai in questi casi non dici nulla*?


Ho sottolineato più di una volta come certi eccessi di Chen mi infastidiscano. Ma è un suo modo di esprimersi, a volte esagerato, ma volutamente provocatorio. 

Mi irrita molto di più il prendere in giro in gruppo. Quello sì. Come dinamica di difesa mi sembra infantile. Preferisco la discussione, anche accesa. O la totale indifferenza.


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma è un suo modo di esprimersi, a volte esagerato, ma volutamente provocatorio.
> 
> .


e se altri hanno un modo di esprimersi al curaro dov'è il problema?
alcuni si altri no?


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se altri hanno un modo di esprimersi al curaro dov'è il problema?
> alcuni si altri no?


Chen si espone da solo. E non si esprime SOLTANTO in quel modo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho sottolineato più di una volta come certi eccessi di Chen mi infastidiscano. Ma è un suo modo di esprimersi, a volte esagerato, ma volutamente provocatorio.
> 
> Mi irrita molto di più il prendere in giro in gruppo. Quello sì. Come dinamica di difesa mi sembra infantile. Preferisco la discussione, anche accesa. O la totale indifferenza.


però , vedi
non troverai mai una mia risatina dietro ad una battuta al curaro anche se la condivido , proprio perché m'infastidisce il gioco di massa.
nel tuo caso è un atteggiamento  abituale


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen si espone da solo. E non si esprime SOLTANTO in quel modo.


e gli altri con chi si espongono?
se ti devo mandare a cagare ti mando...non vedo proprio dove sia il problema


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cito da Bauman "... ovunque regnino l'ostilità e il sospetto reciproci, l'unico modo per arrivare o tornare alla solidarietà comunitaria, a un habitat sicuro (perché solidale), è scegliere un nemico comune e unire le forze in un atto di atrocità collettiva diretto contro un bersaglio comune....
> 
> Quello che la comunità non sopporterà a cuor leggero sono le persone che rifiutano di unirsi alla caccia, le persone che con il loro rifiuto instillano il dubbio sulla giustezza dell'atto."


 
se vabbuò.. pensala come ti pare.. se l'è cercata. punto.


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e gli altri con chi si espongono?
> *se ti devo mandare a cagare ti mando*...non vedo proprio dove sia il problema


Certo, direttamente. Non con la corte attorno... 

Scelta mia poi se difendermi verbalmente o usare il silenzio, quando spazio per la discussione non esiste.


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti un cazzo...


mi associo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   per penuria di pennuti


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e se altri hanno un modo di esprimersi al curaro dov'è il problema?
> alcuni si altri no?


mai lamentata di nulla. se devo mandare a cagare qualcuno lo faccio in ogni sezione del forum e autonomamente, come -anche mi becco le risposte che mi arrivano.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mi associo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*

Parlo solo del merito, del giudizio poco m'importa.... ma la cosa più risibile é quando anziché cercare una caratteristica criticabile, e perché no, opponibile come opiniuone, ci si trastulla nel dare della vecchia, della carampana etc.... Pare quasi che qui molti intendano morire giovani per non arrivare a quel traguardo. Insomma questo atteggiamento potremmo definirlo una "Tafazzata"... 
Quello che mi lascia ancor più perplessa é il leggere tanta ironia profusa più o meno centratamente e trovare per contro scarsa autoironia, che é la miglior palestra per avere spirito. L'essere grevi non ha età, stato sociale o cultura, é una caratterialità e chi la usa se ne deve far carico.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> francamente di insonne me ne importa un fico secco.
> quello che a me infastidisce e che quando chen o cat danno della vecchia a marì (tanto per fare un esempio) nessuno parla .
> emmekappa ...come mai in questi casi non  dici nulla?



Lascia stare bella, e' tutta invidia AHAHAH ... sai perche'? 



























PSSSSSS lo dico solo a te ... io trombo con mio marito piu' giovane di me di 14anni da 25anni e loro parlano, parlano, parlano ... ... ahahah ahahah ahahah


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Luglio 2008)

Concordo con chi dice che bisogna mandare a quel paese senza problemi.


----------



## tatitati (24 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia stare bella, e' tutta invidia AHAHAH ... sai perche'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grande marì


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Aggiungo:

con certi soggetti (vedi Cat, Cen, Oscuro) prima di arrivare allo scontro aperto (e ciascuno per ciò che sente... non penserai mica, MK, che ci si metta d'accordo, vero????) ... prima di arrivare agli infimi vertici che abbiamo toccato, CI ABBIAMO PROVATO IN TUTTE LE MANIERE A CERCARE DI RENDERE "URBANO" ED ACCETTABILE IL LORO SOGGIORNO QUA SOPRA.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... forse ti sfugge... che è proprio c'ho che desiderano, l'essere trattati così. (forse Cat no, perchè m'ha sempre dato l'impressione di non arrivarci proprio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> con certi soggetti (vedi Cat, Cen, Oscuro) prima di arrivare allo scontro aperto (e ciascuno per ciò che sente... non penserai mica, MK, che ci si metta d'accordo, vero????) ... prima di arrivare agli infimi vertici che abbiamo toccato, CI ABBIAMO PROVATO IN TUTTE LE MANIERE A CERCARE DI RENDERE "URBANO" ED ACCETTABILE IL LORO SOGGIORNO QUA SOPRA.
> 
> ...


 
Più leggo la tua firma e più capisco la "fatica immane" di apparire alata come la Fracci o.... Bolle.
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> con certi soggetti (vedi Cat, Cen, Oscuro) prima di arrivare allo scontro aperto (e ciascuno per ciò che sente... non penserai mica, MK, che ci si metta d'accordo, vero????) ... prima di arrivare agli infimi vertici che abbiamo toccato, CI ABBIAMO PROVATO IN TUTTE LE MANIERE A CERCARE DI RENDERE "URBANO" ED ACCETTABILE IL LORO SOGGIORNO QUA SOPRA.
> 
> ...


 
Mi sfuggono un sacco di cose ultimamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ribadisco (e poi basta che diventare noiosa non mi piace), è il prendere in giro, CHIUNQUE, che mi infastidisce. Mi piacciono le diversità, non avrei mai la pretesa di urbanizzare nessuno/nessuna... 

Se qualcuno/a non mi piace lo/la evito e basta. Non ho bisogno di ridicolizzare...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Più leggo la tua firma e più capisco la "fatica immane" di apparire alata come la Fracci o.... Bolle.
> Bruja


In realtà non ha proprio nulla a che fare con la danza e la scelta dell'avatar è casuale.

E' una frase di P. Valéry e volendo cambiare anche l'avatar c'ho messo su questa bellissima immagine (ce l'ho da un sacco, mi piace da matti).

In effetti, adesso che me lo fai notare, è perfetta.


La leggerezza di cui parlava Valéry era una leggerezza d'animo... ma è un'altra storia...
(però pensala un pò dì... leggeri sì.
Ma come lo è l'uccello, non la piuma...)


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sfuggono un sacco di cose ultimamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho capito mk, ok.
Ti sembrerà incredibile da credere ma io non ho mai preso in giro nessuno in vita mia.
E farai fatica a crederci ma ho sempre difeso quello che rimaneva solo da chi lo emarginava. (pure da bambina perchè ero troooooppo più alta degi altri... )

Comunque confermo. Ti è sfuggito persino che ho scritto c'ho invece di ciò.


----------



## MK (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho capito mk, ok.
> Ti sembrerà incredibile da credere ma io non ho mai preso in giro nessuno in vita mia.
> E farai fatica a crederci *ma ho sempre difeso quello che rimaneva solo da chi lo emarginava. (pure da bambina perchè ero troooooppo più alta degi altri... )*
> 
> Comunque confermo. Ti è sfuggito persino che ho scritto c'ho invece di ciò.


 
Pure io, anche se ero più bassa degli altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Hai ragione, mi è sfuggito, è un momento difficile, sono distratta, troppi pensieri.


----------



## ranatan (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho capito mk, ok.
> Ti sembrerà incredibile da credere ma io non ho mai preso in giro nessuno in vita mia.
> E farai fatica a crederci ma ho sempre difeso quello che rimaneva solo da chi lo emarginava. (pure da bambina perchè ero troooooppo più alta degi altri... )
> 
> Comunque confermo. Ti è sfuggito persino che ho scritto c'ho invece di ciò.


A me invece non era sfuggito...ma visto che sono brava e buona non ho detto nulla


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me invece non era sfuggito...ma visto che sono brava e buona non ho detto nulla


e copiona...con gatto ragioniere del catasto


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2008)

*...........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> In realtà non ha proprio nulla a che fare con la danza e la scelta dell'avatar è casuale.
> 
> E' una frase di P. Valéry e volendo cambiare anche l'avatar c'ho messo su questa bellissima immagine (ce l'ho da un sacco, mi piace da matti).
> 
> ...


 
Infatti. conoscevo la frase ma la mia era un'interpretazione di tipo figurativo... per avere leggerezza, spesso serve una forza immane come quella degli uccelli nel rapporto peso-elevazione-volo.... 





 Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti un cazzo...


sì, hai ragione.


----------

